# Sticky  Post your 1/4 mile times, dyno charts HERE.



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Since the Nissan vs All area was closed down, and there was a topic like this, why don't we reopen it in the correct forum..........here!

If you've run you car at the strip, or have a dyno chart to show off (no matter how high or low it may be), post the numbers or a link here.

Also..........give us as full and total information as you can. Show your 60ft times, 1/8, 1/4, traps AND times...etc. 

Finally.......can we make this a sticky?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

My car (a 93 B13 SE-R) goes as follows:

Tristate Raceway, Earlville Iowa........last fall.

Mods: HS gen 5 header, timing advance (16.5 deg.), JWT clutch, ES motor mounts.

60' 2.322 (minor wheelhop)
330' 6.391
1/8 9.795
MPH 72.35
1000 12.728
1/4 15.214
MPH 90.06 (on the rev limiter in 3rd)


I have since added a HS CAI, but while my trap speed jumped to 90.84mph, I only managed a 15.393 this spring due to wheelhop out of the hole (Yoko AVS's with STIFF sidewalls do not spin smoothly).


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Ah yes, I forgot my old thread was gone. Here's mine:








Greddy SP cat back, UDP, WAI, Timing @ 18*, ACT clutch


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

My car is a 1991 SE-R, 85k on stock Motor, stock clutch.
Mods are HS CAI, Gen3 headers, Stromung Mid-Pipe, Stillen Muffler, and JWT S3 cams, timing is 15.

My best time so far is [email protected] 92.2mph, 2.27 60' time.

This was done at Sacarmento Raceway. Is the time right? I was actually expecting 14.7 with these mods... with a trap at 95 or so...

Well.. later that night I found that I have a REALLY bad exhaust leak,that could be part of the reason why I'm kinda slow.


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

10.96 @ 131
tuned with Wideband on the street


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

b18c1
83mm Darton(3rd gen) sleeves
RLZ Custom pistons
Pauter Rods
FACTORY bearings
Precision Turbo SC61 
Todd made turbo manifold, very similar to fullrace
3" SS dp
tuned factory ECU with 2 step (7500), data logging, and full throttle shift
CM 5 clutch
DSS stage 4's
Quaifee LSD
Y80 tranny with 4.40 FD
hurst short shifter
M&H slick
Bogart Drag oN wheels
BIG ass intercooler 
2.5" I/C piping
Greddy Type R BOV
Tial 48mm w/g
and blah, blah, blah All on 24psi


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My stock 98 Frontier King Cab(KA24DE/5spd) ran a [email protected] in the 1/8th at Sunshine Speedway when it had only 155k miles on it.That was with a slipping clutch too.


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

*MY TIMES*

i have only ran my car twice since i got it and it was only at the 1/8 mile track. these runs are with only a intake (not CAI), timing advanced 15 deg., 2 1/4 in. exhaust and an accel super coil. i also had full interior and an audio system with one 12 in a heavy ass box. since then i have removed th stereo system some interior stuff including the entire heating system (including all the not so heavy air ducts under the dash) and i installed a cold air intake and eliminated the cat. when i get a lil more work done ill post more time 

here are my times........
first run second run
r/t--------1.099--------------.840 
60--------2.551--------------2.447
et--------10.942-------------10.954
mph------63.69--------------63.26

i think i could have done better with diff tires because i was on the stock 13in steelies with some mixed matched tires that had no grip whatso ever.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Well in San Diego there is no 1/4 track [that I know of...]
But theres a 1/8 track and my best was 11.258 @ 63.92 mph with my bone stock 98 SE-R...


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

well, wince we're posint 1/8th mile times mine are as followes:

my first time at the track and with dunlop sport a2's at 25 psi i ran a 9.56 at 74.xx mph. getting a 2.3 60ft. power mods:
warm air intake, act 6 puck clutch, nology wires, pacesetter header, and a flowmaster single chambered muffer.

second time at the track, the only difference was that i was running with slicks (20x14x6) at 9psi, first time too, getting a 1.98 60ft and ran a 9.20 at 74.xx mph.

oh i have a 92 se-r, and its forsale.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

10.80 @ 64mph in the 1/8

mods are: wai, 2 1/4 crush bent exhaust, timing at 19 degrees, act clutch, full ES mounts. engine is a ga16de. i dont have a r/t or 60' bc they didnt give out timeslips that night. best 60' ever was a 2.4xx and best r/t was a .2xx(not like it matters).


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

1/4 mile? in my old GA16DE automatic? never tried it, but the closest i could figure... from a granny launch... 19's.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

doing the math...my 1/8 mile time comes out to be a low-mid 16...wooo im fast hahaha


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

60' 2.33
330 6.34
1/8 9.71
mph 73.05
1000 12.65
1/4 15.15
mph 89.94

Thats 03 Spec V w/ pulley, cai, bal shaft removed


----------



## wheelzse-r (Sep 18, 2003)

At sturgis dragway 1/8th mile, elevation of 3200 ft., my 97 200sx se-r ran 9.046 at 77.75. The problem that i am having is my 60 ft. is only 2.09. i have been launching on a 75 shot of NX, with bfg drag radials and using it through the complete race. the car does have 137,000+ mls. on the orignal motor and clutch so i can only launch at about 3500 with out losing the clutch.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Had my car dynoed today...

Max Hp: 119.7 @6500
Max Torque: 101.1 @5750

Stock 98 SE-R Atutomatic.....


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Just got back from Capital Raceway in MD. My 87 Pulsar E16i w/ rebuilt engine, Nismo Euro cam and GA16i throttle body ran the following:

R/T .662
60' 2.651
330 ft 8.189
1/8 mile 12.828
1000 ft 16.868
1/4 mile 20.288 @ 66.20 mph

Not fast but still fun. The GA16i throttle body swap was worth 1/2 a second from my prior best of 20.701 @ 63.82 mph. I still need to tune the throttle body.

Next up is the Pacesetter header I just bought on Ebay for $100 plus a new Random Technology cat and a new muffler.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

189 whp
143 ft lb torque

SR20VE motor.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

*its the track*



atomicbomberman said:


> My car is a 1991 SE-R, 85k on stock Motor, stock clutch.
> Mods are HS CAI, Gen3 headers, Stromung Mid-Pipe, Stillen Muffler, and JWT S3 cams, timing is 15.
> 
> My best time so far is [email protected] 92.2mph, 2.27 60' time.
> ...



part of the reason i think is that your at sac raceway, which is not the best of tracks, not very well mantained and old, you should go to infinion raceway (was sears point), much nicer track plus closer to sea level.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

1997 200SX SE-R
Level 10 Auto Trans (3200 rpm stall converter)
HotShot Turbo (T3)
Profec B Boost Controller
JWT Nitrous 50 Shot
JWT S2 Cams & Sprockets
370 Injectors
Stock MAF
GReddy Cat Back
M/T 3019 Slicks (22.0/8.0-15)
Bogart Drag Star 8in. Rims

At 9# boost in the 1/8 mile spraying off the line:
60ft - 2.1411
330 ft - 5.7515
1/8 - [email protected]

[I'm still learning how to launch]

Lew


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I figured since I started this thread a long time ago, I probably should get around to posting my dyno chart..........

Here it is in unsmoothed form:










It looks like I have a bad top end power drop-off compared to other SE-R's, but thats just the scaling of the chart.

My car is a 1993 Sentra SE-R with a HS CAI, HS Gen 5 header and 16 degree timing.

The reason run #2 sucks so bad is because I did it 53 seconds after run #1 with NO cool down...........notice the ECU starts pulling timing past 4K rpm (and droping peak hp ~3whp).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

heres my dyno chart after i got my CAI. I had really nasty pinging that i still cant figure out.









All i have for mods at the time of the race was a HotShot CAI, Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulley, ACT stage one clutch. I was also racing with 17" enkei rims. (note: did not plan to race that night), plus it was my first time at the track. I now know to take off at the 3rd light instead of waiting for the green.

R/T 1.017
60' 2.653
330' 7.161
1/8 10.929
MPH 64.586


__________________


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

stock time

1/4- 15.21
rt- 1.26
speed- ? not in mph,  
60 ft- 2.23
1/8- 9.77

since added is a nismo lower tie bar, motor mount inserts, hotshot header, and on the way( in transit) udp.

cant wait till spring :jump:


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

my new 1/8 mile time.....

r/t------.643
60ft----2.224
1/8-----10.219
mph----66.19

my best r/t for the night was a .593. i was running a little on the lean side and had alot of wheelspin running on street tires with 20psi of air and i think i need to invest in a new clutch. i think if i fix some of these problems i should break into the 9's. soon im running it at the 1/4 mile track.


----------



## dave_sentraindonesia (Jan 23, 2004)

*1/4 miles time trip*

I have 91 Sentra Genesis (Indonesia) with GA16DE.
The parts are stock, porting polished cyl. head, custom exhaust system, TRD clutch (modification), Custom CAI, MSD 6AL, Quantum coil, NOS wet system, quick shift. I took 15,4 second 175km/h for 1/4 miles at SENTUL Jakarta, Indonesia with 36 degrees of Celcius temperature!!!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

dave_sentraindonesia said:


> I have 91 Sentra Genesis (Indonesia) with GA16DE.
> The parts are stock, porting polished cyl. head, custom exhaust system, TRD clutch (modification), Custom CAI, MSD 6AL, Quantum coil, NOS wet system, quick shift. I took 15,4 second 175km/h for 1/4 miles at SENTUL Jakarta, Indonesia with 36 degrees of Celcius temperature!!!


You had a 109mph trap speed (175km/h)?

Somehow I gravely doubt that if you only ran a 15.4...........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my friend with a 95 ga16de ran a 10.6 in the 1/8 mile, with only an injen intake and full interior...not bad....when i get my tubo in, ill by beatin his ass though


----------



## NismoSS (Nov 6, 2003)

in Panama Coronado Drag Way .. my Sentra B14 with GA16DE
R/t 0.905
60ft 2.44
1/4mille 16.17
Speed 84.59 Mph

Mods:
Ajust timming 
Intake 
2" Exaust
ECU JWT
TOYO Proxies RA1


----------



## nos1ser (Jul 2, 2003)

*fast ass ser*

:waving: :waving: [email protected] at morroso westpalm beach fl.
241/2 by 13inch slicks 15lbs and 100 shot


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My GA16 turbo.


----------



## 1Newmexneon (Mar 26, 2004)

My best is a 15.9 @ 86.7 in my neon with a Iceman Intake, 60 MM Throttle Body, Mopar PCM, Aluminum flywheel, UDP, and 2.5 inch Exhaust. The track is at 5320 ft. so the time are a lot slower than they should be, corrected it come out to around a 14.8-14.9.


----------



## XEventHorizonX (Apr 13, 2004)

[email protected] (1/8) in a bone stock '94 Civic EX coupe, full interior.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

XEventHorizonX said:


> [email protected] (1/8) in a bone stock '94 Civic EX coupe, full interior.



your a damn good driver then


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

XEventHorizonX said:


> [email protected] (1/8) in a bone stock '94 Civic EX coupe, full interior.


that would be amazing at any track in america. a 10.1 in the 1/8 in a stock ex....

I ran a 10.3 with a 1.4 reaction time not a good one because clucth sucks and so does the track....since then just ordered the ACT clucth so ill be back....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> that would be amazing at any track in america. a 10.1 in the 1/8 in a stock ex... .


yea, that seems alil out there


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

2.232 60'
[email protected] 1/8 mile
[email protected] 1/4 mile

mods........read my sig


----------



## FAT4Scarclub (May 18, 2004)

*[email protected] in a L16 powered sss stanza*

Dial-in 13.500
reaction 0.440
60 ft 1.687 
330 ft n/a
1/8 et 6.558
mph 76.531
kph 123.138
1/4 et 11.724
mph 94.737
kph 152.431
break out 2.076

my best run ever even though i lost but in a n/a SSS Stanza with a worked L16 and street tyres aint bad


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

r/t .191
60 ft. 2.375
330 ft 6.880
1/8 10.667 @ 64.77
1/4 16.691 @ 81.77

problems: too large exhaust, fubar tach. I was shifting via sound! LOL


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

GSRswapandslow said:


> 10.96 @ 131
> tuned with Wideband on the street



I live in myrtle beach been to every track and havent seen your car 
i would remember what do u drive and what tranny


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

FAT4Scarclub said:


> Dial-in 13.500
> reaction 0.440
> 60 ft 1.687
> 330 ft n/a
> ...



YOUR #S DONT ADD UP ......GET REAL!!!!!!!! 11.4 @ 94mph lol

fav movie saying: "no more lies"


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

171whp
174ft/lb


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

*ran a 13.9 @ 101* 
*2.2 60'* 
no nos in limp mode to find out knock was grounded out and wasnt reading auto limp mode and i broke another tranny 
cant wait to go back


----------



## JsN240sx (Jun 28, 2004)

i pulled a 15.9 bone stock and freshly licensed 
and with a apexi n1 muffler and 2 1/4" piping from the stock cat back i pulled a [email protected] in the 1/8 and a [email protected] in the 1/4


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

r/t .049
60 foot 2.236
330 6.216
1/8 9.533
mph 74.23 mph
1000 12.422
1/4 14.8
mph 93.18

dyno- soon to come


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

*Track times 84 300zx*

I got a 84 300ZX and i have run it at an 1/8 track about 8 times and took it to the dyno. I built a n/a block with my stock turbo on it running 3.5psi. Im gana take it to the track tomorrow with 14psi and see waht it does 
1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 7th 8th
React----1.292--- .739---1.037--- .780--- .708--- .845--- .788--- .866
60 ft-----2.307---2.375---2.542---2.567---2.594---2.454---2.331---2.364
330 ft----7.175---6.908---7.018---7.191---7.067---7.030---6.770---6.706
1/8 -----11.090--10.562--10.644--10.900--10.611--10.617--10.581--10.210
mph------63.22---68.26---68.47---67.86---70.20---68.78---63.54---71.64

3.5 psi, 25* advanced, 9.0 flat top n/a pistons, just rebuilt
245HP at flywheel
198.6Hp at wheels

Im gana run it again on the dyno with what i have on it now
14psi, 40* advanced, and new intake 
hopefully ill put over 320 at the fly and 230 at the wheels

Does anyone know what my car runs stock in 1/8 and 1/4?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You must be running at Union Hill. Times usually suck there. I will take my 86 Turbo up there sometime but it isn't stock and it is just getting further from it. Give me a P.M. next time you go and if I am not at UTK that day and I happen to be home I will bring the Z with a few friends and their cars and come run.

Also join Tennesspeed. I am the only guy on there right now with a Z31. They have drag events too and alot of information for the middle tennessee area.


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

[email protected] on March 3rd 2003 at Famoso Raceway in Bakersfield ,CA.

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

1971 Datsun 510. If you don`t belive me I have video and many witnesses. I holeshoted a Extended swingarm turbocharged Hyabusa and held it off till almost the 1/8th.I drove the car to the track and drove home.I would be happy to burn a CD of the run for any non belivers.The car has numerous , numerous low 11 sec passes on it.


----------



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

i run constant 6.5's @248mph (1/4) in my 2009 civic dx full interior and scary ghost power gaing flames down the side oh and little lights on my hood give me better aerodynamics . i got this shit slammed to the ground on full race tien coils, a full widebody kit and altezza tails, oh ya and too fast 2 furry NAWZ!!!! i give out frre 8 tracks of sounds of my car for the non-belivers


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Octamopussy said:


> i run constant 6.5's @248mph (1/4) in my 2009 civic dx full interior and scary ghost power gaing flames down the side oh and little lights on my hood give me better aerodynamics . i got this shit slammed to the ground on full race tien coils, a full widebody kit and altezza tails, oh ya and too fast 2 furry NAWZ!!!! i give out frre 8 tracks of sounds of my car for the non-belivers


Lisa Kubo holds the record for FWD drag (1/4) and she's in the 7's. So I'll jump up first and say, I don't believe you. Not even with a 2400cc VTEC turbo and supersharged K24/k20 Hybrid on tube chassis with fiberglass shell, with NOS and Alchohol. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it was a joke dude


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> it was a joke dude



i think he knew that lol


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Here it is... I drive a 96 200sx SE (GA16de) Stock except for Stromung cat-back and a K&N drop in filter. Stripped her down and this is what she ran:

R/T... .700
60'... 2.565
330... 6.924
1/8... 10.569
MPH... 66.69
1000... 13.724
1/4... 16.346
MPH... 86.47


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> Here it is... I drive a 96 200sx SE (GA16de) Stock except for Stromung cat-back and a K&N drop in filter. Stripped her down and this is what she ran:
> 
> R/T... .700
> 60'... 2.565
> ...


nice

radioaktiv, I knew it was a joke. If you were serious I don't think you'd be wasting time talking to us on a forum. You'd be rich biaaaatch


----------



## jr spec v (Dec 8, 2004)

*times*

i have a 2005 S-ER auto, stock, and i ran it at phoenix firebird raceway and i got 15.9 @ 84.23 mph


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

*hmmm*

is it just me or does hardly anyone on here not know how to launch using a christmas tree at a dragway? well if you really wanna know i'll tell ya how its done first off get your car staged and when the second yellow light comes on (not the staging lights the ones after) you have 12 inches to roll and when the last light comes on punch it this will almost garuntee that you'll get at least under a .600 reaction if done correctly. for me i nearly won 2,000 bucks for haveing a .502 r/t (.500 is perfect)


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

cool isnt it?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

hey the best i've ran at union hill was a 11.306 with my 90 sentra bone stock cept gutted cat and i took the hood off this is when i cut that .502 light bout shit on my self when i saw the board read .50 course i was racing a honda accord lol spanked him cuz of the hole shot i think he cut a 1.103 light hell i was gone by the time he got off the line course i'm not even comin out of 2nd gear when i hit the finish line and its hittin 60 i think he was goin 65 but ran a 11.978


----------



## Mod_That_Sentra (Oct 23, 2004)

jr spec v said:


> i have a 2005 S-ER auto, stock, and i ran it at phoenix firebird raceway and i got 15.9 @ 84.23 mph


Hey, we should get together and race sometime... I live in Gilbert and want to go to Firebird raceway soon.


- Aaron


My car: 96 B14 Sentra GA16DE 
Mods: Hotshot CAI, Unorthodox Racing Pulley, Custom 2" Cat-back exhaust, JWT ecu (soon)


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

new times for me ... 1st of on this site ill post ....

[email protected]

2.34 60'

all that with a slipping clutch.. dawn centerforce sucks lol... 

car is an 87 Sentra sport coupe with an 83 pulsar turbo engine (1.5 e15et) with 2in exhaust, mild cam, wideband tuned, T25... plenty of space of better time.. trapping speed should show more like 14.5 or so...


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

lol i got the slowest one yet so far.. 21.3 at 63.2 mph 1/4 lol it would have been a lot better if i had a 5 speed... I had a 95 neon that did 15.5 at 90.1 mph with throttle body and computer...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

1992 300zx TT stage *+* (stock motor, and turbos)
12.3xx 1/4 mile

-18 psi
-C12 gas
-Nitto street drag

This run was at Fontana Speedway 6-17-05.










I'm also listed on the Z32 drag site as well.
http://www.z32racing.com/


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

*First time out*

Well took the spec out to the strip last night. I only have a nismo exhaust, and MMI's. Here's was my best. I ran solid 15's all night:

R/t: .804
60': 2.295
330: 6.478
1/8: 9.924
MPH: 71.16
1000: 12.903
1/4: 15.411
MPH: 90.09

There was two other Spec's there last night, and I was the fastest. One was stock, and the other had a CAI.


----------



## 20BremboSpecV04 (Sep 22, 2005)

Cecil county maryland, ran a 15.02 at 91.3mph all i have is AEM cai.


----------



## 51-50specv (Jan 15, 2006)

allright so i have a 2005 spec v w/ AEM cai...and STROMUNG cat back (2.25)...i live in los angeles..and dont know where i can go to get my times... anyone know where i can go..and what i can expect??? ..thanks i am a newbie


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

51-50specv said:


> allright so i have a 2005 spec v w/ AEM cai...and STROMUNG cat back (2.25)...i live in los angeles..and dont know where i can go to get my times... anyone know where i can go..and what i can expect??? ..thanks i am a newbie


low 15s, depends on your driving skills


----------



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

[email protected]
99 Nissan Maxima
VQ35 bottom end stock block
VQ35 heads ported with VK45 ti valves
JWT cams
JWT ECU Z32 maf/cams/7200 rev cut/boost
2k4 6spd trans
VQ35 tubular headers with custom tubular Y pipe
67 trim compressor with stage 5 T3 exhaust
custom 3" side exit exhaust (track use) 
12X4X26 FMIC
greddy bov
112 octan race gas
13psi
26X9.5 hoosier quicktime pros

All on stock 2k2 clutch


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

Sacramento Race way 

Short Ram intake (home Built)
leaky exhaust

Best time 
[email protected]
ran solid 16.8-17 all day until i started to burn my clutch on my launce( got realy sticky after dark for some reson)


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

*My US Spec 97 Maxima & My N15 Pulsar VZR*

*97 Nissan Maxima SE " all motor"*
_- VQ30DE Powered_
[email protected]

*97 Nissan Pulsar SRV VZR (Autech) " stock "*
_- SR16VE Powered_
[email protected] mph

*[email protected] Maxima Video*


97 Maxima Best E.T.


----------

